# Zinger winger w/dogtra electronics



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

I just purchased a Zinger winger and when I use the locate button on my dogtra release it will sound off with a duck but when I plug it in the duck sound goes away and it will not launch? Any suggestions is appreciated.


----------



## logy (Oct 27, 2010)

What model dogtra? As in is it the older style.


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes they are the older style.


----------



## Gunners Up (Jul 29, 2004)

Barry,

I believe you are plugging your launcher into the external speaker plug in that is on the side of the receiver. Look on the back of the receiver and you will find another plug in. Happens all the time with first time users of the old style DogTra electronics.

Richard


----------



## Barry Ireland (Feb 18, 2005)

Richard, I want to thank you as that is exactly what I was doing. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Joel907 (Aug 17, 2012)

I did the same thang Years ago.


----------

